# Cypripedium Ulla Silkens



## Drorchid (Jun 8, 2016)

My Cypripedium Ulla Silkens (reginae x flava) bloomed. I was hoping this clone would have more interesting colors. It looks like it resembles it reginae parent more than it's flava parent, but I still like it, and it seems to be super vigorous. This is it's second year, and it already got 3 healthy growths with 3 flowers!













Robert


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jun 8, 2016)

Where did you buy this?


----------



## Drorchid (Jun 8, 2016)

Linus_Cello said:


> Where did you buy this?



I bought it from Hillside Nursery.


http://www.hillsidenursery.biz/

Robert


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 8, 2016)

Very nice


----------



## Wendy (Jun 8, 2016)

Lovely!


----------



## abax (Jun 8, 2016)

Hmmm...I think they're very interesting colors. I like
them a very great deal.


----------



## Migrant13 (Jun 8, 2016)

I like the color on this hybrid and happy to hear it is a good grower.


----------

